# Birthday freebies



## brandyboop (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay..I love getting things for free or discounted...especially beauty or fashion related.  I know there are tons of restaurants that give you free food on your birthday, but I only know of Sephora Beauty Insider that gives you a free beauty gift.  I have a birthday coming up and I'm looking for some awesomeness. I would appreciate any info on other deals (doesn't have to be free...I love a good discount, too).  Thanks!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

Starlooks' Starbox subscription sends you an extra box on during your birthday month if you are a current subscriber.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 28, 2012)

Smashbox gives a present w/ a $35 purchase for your birthday if you're part of their pretty points program (free to join). and if you order on any Tuesday or Thursday during their lunch-break promotions, you get an extra deluxe sample too.


----------



## brandyboop (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know about these deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did find another one that I did not know about, but according to some sites, the Benefit brow bar will give you a free eyebrow shaping at Ulta locations.  I'm going to Ulta to see if this is true.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about these deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did find another one that I did not know about, but according to some sites, the Benefit brow bar will give you a free eyebrow shaping at Ulta locations.  I'm going to Ulta to see if this is true.


Oooh thats a good one! I am so bad at eyebrow shaping. The only problem with going to Ulta is that I want pretty much everything in there haha


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about these deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did find another one that I did not know about, but according to some sites, the Benefit brow bar will give you a free eyebrow shaping at Ulta locations.  I'm going to Ulta to see if this is true.


 I'd be very interested to hear if it's true - keep us posted! My b-day's coming up soon, and I'm looking to take advantage of more than just a frickin' IHOP stack-o-pancakes, LOL!


----------



## Regina222 (Jan 1, 2013)

Brandy,

Here's good news and bad news. Bad news, sorry I didn't see your post before your birthday because there are hundreds of free deals I know about for free birthday meals and food. 99% of them let you cash in on your birthday and between 7 to 30 days after your birthday too.

The good news is that most birthday clubs send you a coupon to use for free immediately and then another one for your birthday too. Here are my favorites that if you join their email club today you'll have a coupon to use in your inbox no later than tomorrow morning: Panera Bread, IHOP, Bruegger's Bagel Bakery, Dunkin Donuts, Ben and Jerry's, Del Taco, Zaxby's, Wienerschitzel, Coco's Bakery and Ledo Pizza. IHOP is simply the best. You get a huge meal just for signing up, another one for your birthday and another one on every anniversary of the date you signup for their email. club. --- I eat out for free all year long and then especially a lot during my birthday month.

There are a few good websites for finding free birthday meals. The best ones I've found are  www.favoritecandle.com, www.heyitsfree.net/birthday-freebies and www.freebie-depot.com/birthday-freebie-list.

The best news is that today, your birthday, is the best day to begin signing up for next birthday. Why? Because depending upon where you live there are 75+ birthday clubs to join. Most all of them send a coupon to use just for signing up. So you don't want to sign up for 75 clubs in one day because you'll be overwhelmed with coupons that must be used within 30 days. Spread out your signups over a year. Join every club before your next birthday but wait to signup until you're ready to use the freebie they send out just for joining.

Happy Birthday and Happy New Year.


----------



## Regina222 (Jan 1, 2013)

@Tgoober... What's the nearest big city to you? My hobby is keeping up a list. I can post a list of restaurants for your birthday within driving distance.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL! @regina, I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area, and work in South San Francisco. Honestly, I get my free SBUX drink for my birthday and am all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if there's something particularly interesting, I'll go out of my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Regina222 (Jan 1, 2013)

@tgoober Well it depends what you think is interesting? I found 65 or so birthday food and drink deals in the SSF and Bay area. All require that you signup with an email club to get the free birthday meal ---- Most send you a freebie coupon just for signing up; you get that coupon immediately or the next morning via email. How about these:

South San Francisco:

*Houlihan's*. Appetizer up to $10 for signing up with entree purchase. $15 gift certificate for an entree on your birthday, good 7 days before and after too.

*IHOP*. No purchase necessary coupon good for 14 days when you signup for a Rooty Tooty Fresh 'N Fruity meal or menu item of equal or lesser value. Same on your birthday good for 14 days AND on every anniversary of when you sign up.

*Arby's*. Just for signing up you get a free roast beef classic sandwich if you purchase a drink. A shake on your birthday, birthday coupon valid 7 days.

*Jack in the Box*. Complimentary on your birthday. Select one: chocolate overload cake, new york cheesecake or 5 piece mini churros.

*Denny's*. Free grand slam breakfast on your birthday.

*Chevys Fresh Mex.* Coupon for an appetizer up to $10 for signing up. Coupon for an entree up to $12 for your birthday valid for 28 days.

Bay Area

*Red Robin*. Free birthday burger and that includes their gourmet burgers or chicken sandwiches. No purchase necessary and valid the whole month of your birthday. You have to pickup a Red Robin card and register it online to get this. They have them at the entrance. Just drop in and take one. That's how I got mine. 

*Shari's*. Coupon for a free slice of pie valid for 21 days when you sign up. Another slice of pie anytime during the MONTH of your birthday.

*Panera Bread*. An expresso drink or smoothie when you sign up, valid 60 days. You get a free bakery item on your birthday or up to sixty days after your birthday. Signup for a free Panera card on their website to get all this. They let you print a temporary card immediately. Then you can trade that in for the permanent card when you go in to get your free coffee or smoothie.

*Benihana*. $30 birthday gift certificate, no purchase necessary and valid during the MONTH of your birthday.

Just do a Google search for the restaurant names to find their websites and signup for the email clubs. What most people don't get is that most free birthday meals are good for anywhere from 7 days to the whole month of your birthday. It takes some planning to use them well. 

Am I on the right track? I can point you to more breakfast or dinner items, ice creams or other desserts. Expand your horizons on coffee beyond Starbucks? You are surrounded by a lot of great opportunities.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay....so the Benefit brow bar thing is true.  You stop by on your birthday and you get a free wax.  The closest one to me is at Ulta.  I went in and the brow expert wasn't in, today, but I am eligible to go back tomorrow and get my free eyebrow wax.  I did pick up my free Sephora beauty insider gift....at Sephora inside JCPenney which was awesome since that is just down the street from me instead of on the other side of OKC at the Sephora store in Penn Square Mall.  As for other freebies...I have some codes that I will share with whoever PMs me with an interest.  I have a code for $10 off $40 for Boscia, a free happy birthday gift set from Philosophy with at $25 purchase, $10 discount from Stash Tea (doesn't have a min order amount), and 15% off of Crabtree &amp; Evelyn.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you, Regina222 for the websites.  I am going to sign up for my next birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 2, 2013)

@regina - you're hilarious! Thank you! I've already signed up for the Panera one, but I think I'll hold off on the other for now lest I gain _another_ 10 pounds. 

@brandyboop - Good to know about the Benefit brow wax! I'm going to have to hit the ulta near me too!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got an excellent birthday coupon for a free full size eyeliner from Urban Decay with any purchase from their website for my birthday month.  I will definitely be taking advantage of it since they are having a great sale right now besides.  You get a unique code emailed to you for the month of your birthday - I actually got two emails because the first one they sent had something wrong with the code and they fixed the error an hour later.


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 16, 2013)

I am in okc..which ulta?


----------



## Animezing (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am in okc..which ulta?


 My understanding is that as of 3/16/13, Ulta no longer participates in this offer. I'm not completely sure, does anybody know?


----------



## Animezing (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay, so I just called two different Ulta locations to confirm that they no longer offer the free eyebrow wax at the Benefit Brow Bar. So sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay, so I just called two different Ulta locations to confirm that they no longer offer the free eyebrow wax at the Benefit Brow Bar. So sad


 boo!


----------



## rainbowxrachael (Oct 13, 2013)

@mjreynolds32 

Do you have the link to that? I love urban decay and my birthday is tuesday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Oct 14, 2013)

[@]rainbowxrachael[/@] it was emailed to me on the first day of my birthday month. I know it was a unique code rather than a link. If you join their rewards program or insider program and sign up for the emails I'm pretty sure that's how you get it. I'm sure you could email or call them and ask for a code. It was a free 24/7 eyeliner with any purchase of a full price item. You couldn't use it with any other code or promotion. Happy birthday to you!


----------



## PolishedDezinez (Nov 8, 2013)

Ooh cool news to know! Ido have to wait til next August BUT I think I can handle it! I love the Panera deal and the Denny's deal! And the Red Robin offer, too bad all of this us 45 minutes south of me.


----------



## lucy20 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for info.


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh this is great! I have a birthday coming up in a few months so I'll be sure to sign up for all of these!


----------

